# New Exchange INX 20$ + 20$ for invited friends



## Ruggiero (Apr 3, 2022)

The new INX exchange gives you $ 20 for registrations.

Enter the link: bonus only from link





__





						INX - Markets
					






					crypto.inx.co
				




We open an account, we do a quick KYC

To get 20 $ go to "Settings", then "Referrel program" and click "Redeem"

We get $ 20 for the invitation

Proof of payment


----------



## Ruggiero (Apr 3, 2022)

and another proof of payment


----------

